# Why did you start your business



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

In rebuttal of the silver spoon thread….

Why did you start your own business from scratch….

At one time you were an employee of some plumbing company…. So why did you start on your own…

1. One reason I can think of is that you were laid off and unemployed and could not find work in your trade.

2. Another reason is that you were fired and nobody would hire you because you either did something wrong or failed to do something.

3. A different reason would be that you though the company you were working for was making to much money and that you wanted more….

What ever the reason …. There is a reason why you started your own shop…

I find most start up companies either fall under reason # 1 or # 2


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Personality issues with the Boss's son were the final kick in the butt I needed to go off on my own. Being ordered around by a snot nosed Apprentice For Life with serious entitlement issues didn't sit very well with me.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I didnt like investing my youth, time and know how to make someone else money.

I'm wondering if plumbing was a good investment period, its paid the bills and kept food on the table but I want more in return.. You only get paid one time for a job well done. I wanna do the same amount of physical and mental work and get paid many times, not just once.

But plumbing kept my wife home with my babies and we never went without. I can take the knowledge Ive learned and always have work wherever I go . I am thankful for that.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I like it old school.

I started mine because of reason # 4.

I was moving to the usa and aprroached a lot of shops asking if they were hiring and couldn't even get a reply.

I am not sure if it was because I wasn't here yet or what but I was feeling how it was a month or so before I arrived.

When I got here I just said feck it and did it.

Yes I did start with nothing, I mean nothing to.

Spent all my money on tools and a cheapo van.

Did the masters test etc and went for it.

Got on the phone to drum up business.

Visited with people cold calling.

Well I have survived and got some really good customers and referals.

Couple of employees and they earn me pretty good money too.

Its been hard work and seven days a week working every hour I can.

As I type my wife is packing our things into boxes, we live in the ghetto guys for the next few days. 

we now have 80 acres and a real nice house out in the boonies and I can't wait to get out of here.

I also know I could loose everything I have worked for with one mistake.

One thing for sure though, I have not one debt.

I would like to also add that I would have put the same effort into someone elses business if I had been given the chance too as I did when I worked my way up in the last company I worked for.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> I'm wondering if plumbing was a good investment period, its paid the bills and kept food on the table but I want more in return.. You only get paid one time for a job well done. I wanna do the same amount of physical and mental work and get paid many times, not just once.


Real estate and rental properties.

I wouldn't even be pondering retirement, let alone planning for it if it wasn't for the rental property income.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> Real estate and rental properties.
> 
> I wouldn't even be pondering retirement, let alone planning for it if it wasn't for the rental property income.


 
I just bought a house in Atlanta, fixed it up a lil and got it rented out @ 800/month + $25 for a rental refridge. I got $30,000 invested into that property, I had the money so I dont have a payment or mortgage, I own it outright. 

This is my first real investment, Ive got enuff monies to get another house, just looking for the right one. 

As long as I have tennants for a lil over 3 years the house will give me 100% return on my investment and be a cash cow.

Wish me luck , im young, dumb and full of ... ask my old lady :thumbsup:


Is the only way I think Ill ever be able to retire


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Had enough of the boss, who was my 10 yr older bros., who bought, my fathers business.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

GREENPLUM said:


> I just bought a house in Atlanta, fixed it up a lil and got it rented out @ 800/month + $25 for a rental refridge. I got $30,000 invested into that property, I had the money so I dont have a payment or mortgage, I own it outright.
> 
> This is my first real investment, Ive got enuff monies to get another house, just looking for the right one.
> 
> ...


 
Just keep close eye on the property, to make sure they don't trash your investment. I been renting houses since 1983. Nice income, if you handle it like a business. #1 piece of advice. Don't rent to anyone you know, or anyone that knows anyone you know.:yes: 

Only had to evict 2 tenants, in all that time, both were friends of friends.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I wanted a chance to use my skills and abilities to make the best life possible. Also, I knew that I had internal strengths and abilities that would never come to light if I stayed working for someone else.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

After working for a #1 and #2... I knew I could do it better and make more money in the process. That same company failed within a year after I started mine. NO I didn't under cut them or solicit their clients, I actually charged more and offered better service. 
I agree with OldSchool... The people who succeed at running a plumbing business are generally the same ones who never had a problem finding or keeping a job! If you have a track record of not being able to keep you boss happy, you probably won't keep your clients happy either.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

I got laid off. Wanted to for a long time , but was not confident enough that i could support my family by jumping feet first in the industry. 

Boy was i wrong! It was a good decision. Lots of stress though. 

Thank you mr. Layoff . 

Now my friend mentor called me a year after he laid me off. Wanted me to come back to do more multi story buildings with him. Wanted to pay me 40 an hour like it was. I told him its a thousand a day now. He hates me and im a selfish person now. Funny how you can go from friend to pos in one day. I dont negotiate prices with noone. Even old bosses who want to disrespect me by asking me to come " help " them for a few. And want to give me a huge paycut. 

I would do anything for this man , but i will not change labor rates because someone , beaides my family needs help. Hope he sees my side of story. Maybe i should see if he would come work for 15.00 an hour at my company . Lmao.


----------



## RichRock (Dec 21, 2011)

In my case, The union just couldn't keep me busy. The last two years I was in the union I worked a total of 5 months. I had cashed in most of my retirement, of course with penalty fees, and had spent about 12 grand of my savings before my wife said, screw it, go get your masters. So glad I did. I was so sick of the union Bull$!^t anyway.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

RichRock said:


> In my case, The union just couldn't keep me busy. The last two years I was in the union I worked a total of 5 months. I had cashed in most of my retirement, of course with penalty fees, and had spent about 12 grand of my savings before my wife said, screw it, go get your masters. So glad I did. I was so sick of the union Bull$!^t anyway.


I'm right where you are brother! Just got my masters. Been in the union since 2004. Laid off ALOT!! I'm about to get out and start up my own. Gonna need most of my retirement funds to help get me started but whatever. The union hasn't done anything for me except benefits. But those expired in February. I've got 3 little girls and I need some bennies. I'm wondering what the penalty will be for taking money from the retirement.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> I'm right where you are brother! Just got my masters. Been in the union since 2004. Laid off ALOT!! I'm about to get out and start up my own. Gonna need most of my retirement funds to help get me started but whatever. The union hasn't done anything for me except benefits. But those expired in February. I've got 3 little girls and I need some bennies. I'm wondering what the penalty will be for taking money from the retirement.



Its not my business, but I would say try and do it without taking that money out. Once its gone its gone. I started with nothing, and I mean nothing except a wife that worked, had insurance, and very little pay. It makes you that much more motivated to find work. :laughing:

Ended up with a part time job just to help pay some bills. Thankfully that only lasted 6 months and then I was able to mostly pay myself regularly. 

You might be surprised how little tools and stock it takes to get going. I would go and buy materials with half down, and if I needed a tool, I would rent.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I did it to be able to provide a better future for my family and give my kids an education. I believe education is the best you can give your kids not a nice car but college.

I was working for a company and couldn't pay my bills because they didn't have enough work. I had my c-36 plumbing license and wanted my own business for sometime but was scared. Finally I decided it was time and never looked back.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Indie said:


> Its not my business, but I would say try and do it without taking that money out. Once its gone its gone. I started with nothing, and I mean nothing except a wife that worked, had insurance, and very little pay. It makes you that much more motivated to find work. :laughing:
> 
> Ended up with a part time job just to help pay some bills. Thankfully that only lasted 6 months and then I was able to mostly pay myself regularly.
> 
> You might be surprised how little tools and stock it takes to get going. I would go and buy materials with half down, and if I needed a tool, I would rent.


Great advice. Thanks indie.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

mark kiernan said:


> I like it old school.
> 
> I started mine because of reason # 4.
> 
> ...



If your moving to the boonies you might want to look into 3G internet. It's been a life saver here.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> If your moving to the boonies you might want to look into 3G internet. It's been a life saver here.


Except when it isn't.:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Except when it isn't.:laughing:



:blink: That's true, as I sit here ordering a new on in my wife's office at her work. I am looking into antennas for them also, from what I understand they help stop cussing when trying to post pics.:laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

To be honest with you guys i went on my own BECAUSE i got tired of dealing with ungrateful  @ss :furious: bosses!!!!!


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> If your moving to the boonies you might want to look into 3G internet. It's been a life saver here.


Already got it and I use it a lot.

It does work good to.

I also tether and when I tether instead of 3G I can watch netflix etc perfect.


----------



## pigskin plumber (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm a forth year apprentice and I'm already at #3. I can't wait to get my ticket.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Do not let Mr. Biz read this thread. LOL.

Every morning I woke up and while brushing my teeth I would throw up. At first I thought it was the toothpaste. I went to our Md and he could not find anything wrong. I went to a specialist who ran more tests and found nothing wrong. The specialist asked me what I was doing and I told him. He replied whatever you are doing quit .I went into work the next day and said here is my 2 week notice and I quit work. End of the morning porblems.No vision,no idea, and no clue.

I had my own work van and tools and decided to use my 2 week vacation pay to start a business. I called every person I knew and informed them of my decision. One of my contacts worked for a family run bank and ran their rental division. The first year I replaced broken glass in doors and windows, screens, plumbing work. Even painted a few homes for friends, laid linoleum, hung cabinets. Whatever you wanted done I did it in the first year. This was 1978. 1979 I hired my first plumber and I started doing work for Carl Yarnovich who built 6 homes a year. His homes paid my employees income for the year. Carl took me by the arm and taught me how to run my business including pricing. By year 5 we were working for 12 builders working on 200 homes a year plus a ton of service. By year 15 I was burned out and ready to move on.

Until a year maybe 2 ago I was ready and willing to move back into a more established role with the company I am at and I made a promise to him and his wife.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Do not let Mr. Biz read this thread. LOL....


It's not how your start, it's how you finish. :thumbsup:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> It's not how your start, it's how you finish. :thumbsup:


Hmmmm, where did I read that???

Opened up a plumbing business for the fame, fortune, and prestige. 

Actually I was compelled to get involved. No business = no income. No way could I idly wait for something to happen. So I jumped in to help make it happen.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Simple ,,, Working for a big company . Went to a 90+ lady's house who cleaning lady had told her she had a leak in basement . 8 seconds ,,, yep 8 seconds ,, tightened a packing nut on a valve . 
At the time our service rate was $48 . I called the shop and told them ," Look , this lady is 90+ , she is on a strict budget (poor) ,, it took me 8 seconds . Do we have a senior citizen discount ?"
" NO , we are thinking about having a meeting to consider a senior citizen discount ( BS ) CHARGE HER THE FULL AMOUNT ! " 
Me- " Ok ,, i never went to her house ,,forget this phone call "

Went directly back to the shop , Took all my personal tools & stuff out the truck , went to the boss and say I quit . If this is the kind of compassion you show for our elderly ,, GOD FORBID what your would do to a regular Joe .
Went home , told my wife , she hugged me and said go for it ! Thank God for her ! 

Best thing I ever did in my professional life . 1988 .

Happy Easter !


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

She couldn't have been that poor. She did have a cleaning lady

Dam I don't even have a cleaning lady

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## hroark2112 (Apr 16, 2011)

I got fired a year ago this week. In case anyone from the government is reading this, _I looked really hard for a job for 6 months!!!_

I decided that I was tired of being lied to. I had almost no money, but I've had my license since 1999...so I went for it. No money, no customers, but a year later I'm much happier than I was before!!


----------



## TraTech (Jan 22, 2012)

I started my buisness for a lot of the reasons I've read above: company owners being greedy, never feeling like I'm getting ahead, being screwed on my apprenticeship, being instructed my senior people to do shoddy work cause it was cheaper and such. I got sick of it all. Number one reason though is I wanted control of my life. Now I'm the one who decides if I make it or break it. If it all fails its all on me. Ive a wife and 2 kids and I owe it to them to make it work and provide them with a high quality of life.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Because when I moved to South Dakota, it didn't take long to figure out, if you don't own your own shop you are getting screwed. Average licensed plumber makes between $15.00 and $17.00 an hour with crap or no benneys. And the pathetic employer that I worked for, chewed my ash for hauling off the cast iron stack, and debris from the job. He said I should have left it on the curb for the H.O. to deal with. I told him that he needs to look for another plumber. 9 years later, best decision that I could have made.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

I did it because the "stepmom" tried to screw me and Dad out of the business....

See the Silver Spoon thread for more


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Cal said:


> Simple ,,, Working for a big company . Went to a 90+ lady's house who cleaning lady had told her she had a leak in basement . 8 seconds ,,, yep 8 seconds ,, tightened a packing nut on a valve .
> At the time our service rate was $48 . I called the shop and told them ," Look , this lady is 90+ , she is on a strict budget (poor) ,, it took me 8 seconds . Do we have a senior citizen discount ?"
> " NO , we are thinking about having a meeting to consider a senior citizen discount ( BS ) CHARGE HER THE FULL AMOUNT ! "
> Me- " Ok ,, i never went to her house ,,forget this phone call "
> ...



Damn good thing you didn't know how to write an estimate, thats what I would and have done in the same circumstance.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

I always wanted to play in poo.

No I always was one for working with my hands. I love tools. I just joined the two together and got in to the apprenticeship program.

I worked for a smaller shop that only did commercial service. Things got slow. I was laid off. Tried to get in at other shops but they were laying off also. So For a few years I went to work at a machine shop in the maintenance shop has the wastewater operator and Jm plumber. They Just one day Kicked everyone off the property. So I went for it. While I was at the shop. I knew what I wanted to do. I worked all the overtime. I could get. Some weeks 100+ hours. I saved and invested in tools and equipment and some stock. Since I all ready had got my contractors ( Indiana thing ) In 2008 I went for it. Can't say I am all that happy or all that sad. I can say that I wouldn't trade this for much else out there


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

Indie said:


> Its not my business, but I would say try and do it without taking that money out. Once its gone its gone. I started with nothing, and I mean nothing except a wife that worked, had insurance, and very little pay. It makes you that much more motivated to find work. :laughing:
> 
> Ended up with a part time job just to help pay some bills. Thankfully that only lasted 6 months and then I was able to mostly pay myself regularly.
> 
> You might be surprised how little tools and stock it takes to get going. I would go and buy materials with half down, and if I needed a tool, I would rent.


Update: I'm about 2 months into owning my own plumbing business. I didn't wind up taking any money out of my retirement for startup like i was thinking about. It's been an incredible learning experience and a bit intimidating at times. My head is spinning with everything I still need to learn about business and plumbing. All I do is read and try and gather as much information as I can. Plus I stay home with my 4,5,and 7 year old girls all day while my wife works and i make all my appointments after she gets home. Daycare expense would kill me. I am ao glad I found plumbing zone and I'd like to thank all the members here for being so helpful and informative. I have a couple of new construction jobs booked for the summer so hopefully I will be able to hire someone reliable to help me out.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Honestly...got tired of parents BS and all the family bs in a family owned shop. Walked in april 15 2000 at 9:24am and quit. Walked to my pickup and drove away and havent looked back. Best part!! I started with nothing not even one of the clients i had there. I proved to them i didnt need to take or talk to their customers. That has pissed them off to this day!!


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> In rebuttal of the silver spoon thread….
> 
> Why did you start your own business from scratch….
> 
> ...


I started my company with a job given to me by my boss, at the time we both thought it was a good idea, and I forgave him when I went belly up nine months later because I could not finance my payroll and material needs. I sold my successful business to what would become my final boss in the plumbing trade, and if things turn around I would probably go back to work for him.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> Honestly...got tired of parents BS and all the family bs in a family owned shop. Walked in april 15 2000 at 9:24am and quit. Walked to my pickup and drove away and havent looked back. Best part!! I started with nothing not even one of the clients i had there. I proved to them i didnt need to take or talk to their customers. That has pissed them off to this day!!


I could have wrote this. I only need to change 2 things.
1- Date for me was 1995
2- It was a family owned co, I left, but it was my own family.:laughing:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> I could have wrote this. I only need to change 2 things.
> 1- Date for me was 1995
> 2- It was a family owned co, I left, but it was my own family.:laughing:


That was my familys too..I couldnt belive the feeling i had one i made that move. :thumbup:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

I was laid off from a monster HVAC company here after two years and a year or so after the bottom dropped out of the economy. Headhunters...meh. So, there is the plumbing side. 

The leak detection portion, that was done mostly out of spite when the local guy wouldn't respond to a job.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Was looking for some extra money as I was full time navy. Worked for a commision based company in Va Beach until I realized how crooked they are. The breaking point was a call from the next door neighbor complaining about the 50gal electric water heater left on the curb after the elderly lady was charged 1800 for it's replacement. I talked to the service manager about the problem and then his car salesman personna(his prior job before he came with the company) came out. "I'm gonna bleed this town till it's dry" were his exact words. I quit that week and moonlighted until Mark(Utah) made me get my license. 

Got orders to cali, sold the business(really my client list and phone number) back in VA and got my C36 here. Got kicked out the Navy because of downsizing so here I am with my own business. I am starting fresh per se, there's no safety net if I fail but it'll be interesting. I decided not to work for anyone because I think at some time, the money takes over. I actually think plumbing as more of a hobby because it's so fun. I'm a terrible businessman, as long as I have enough to pay the bills, buy the wif some new shoes, I'll be happy.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> That was my familys too..I couldnt belive the feeling i had one i made that move. :thumbup:


Yea, I can now go to my daughters softball games, or take off early for anything personal, without the whole family knowing about it, or telling me how, what, when, how many, &/or how different I should be doing things. I was definitely a slave.

They used to know everything about me, & what I was doing. But when I was wanting to take off, (which I rarely did, out of guilt from all them), or go away just for the weekend, & that 5pm friday call came in, they would conveniently, & all of a sudden, forget what I had planned.:yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Ran into the old bosses son last week at the Supply House -- He got a job running the putty wagon for a dubious Plumbing Contractor after he ran his Fathers and his Brothers businesses into the ground.

30 some years later and he's still an unlicensed 'Apprentice for Life'.

And yes, his nose still looks broken and his jaw is still slightly askew, just as I left them when I sucker punched him all those years ago.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

How long have you had these anger issues?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> How long have you had these anger issues?


Just wait until you hear about the issues my issues have with my issues.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Just wait until you hear about the issues my issues have with my issues.


"Meow"


Super Troopers


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I started my first company in Maryland 1990. I was ambitious. My boss offered me more money. I declined but he wished me well. I never really liked having a boss but I respected all I had. Well except one who paged my beeper every hour. He had a trust problem. It was slow at first but ended up doing well after 13 years. Sold it after Mom got cancer. Took care of her till she passed in '05. Then I sold the house and boat and headed west. Learned a new code got licensed here. Now run a small shop near Portland. I have arthritis now as I get older but it don't stop me much. I have a good level headed helper who respects the trade and me. That's all I ask for and all I need.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

MikeBKNY78 said:


> Update: I'm about 2 months into owning my own plumbing business. I didn't wind up taking any money out of my retirement for startup like i was thinking about. It's been an incredible learning experience and a bit intimidating at times. My head is spinning with everything I still need to learn about business and plumbing. All I do is read and try and gather as much information as I can. Plus I stay home with my 4,5,and 7 year old girls all day while my wife works and i make all my appointments after she gets home. Daycare expense would kill me. I am ao glad I found plumbing zone and I'd like to thank all the members here for being so helpful and informative. I have a couple of new construction jobs booked for the summer so hopefully I will be able to hire someone reliable to help me out.


 HANG IN THERE MIKE ! The kids will all be in school soon so you'll have a lot more time to invest in the business . yet on that note ,, DON'T WISH THESE TIMES AWAY !! Enjoy your kids while you're home with them ,, They'll be plenty of times you'll leave before they get up and return long after bedtime. That's the nature of this beast . 
Honesty & Hardwork DO STILL matter ,,,, everything is going to be just fine 

Cal


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

My story is similar to many of yours. Nepotism was slowing killing a once prosperous family business. My grandfather had semi-retired and no longer had any influence on the running of the business. My other relative who had purchased the business had/has no clue. He lost almost all of my grandfather long time customers in a very short period of time. 

When he asked me to stay on with him as the owner, I accepted on the condition that I would start working in another city 30 miles away. I knew I needed some autonomy. He loved it. I built up a client list the way my grandfather had taught me to. After 2 years my territory was the majority of the business. After 3 years of not having a raise I had a meeting to request one. He didn't see that he could afford to give me one.

So, I decided to give myself a raise. I scheduled and passed my masters. Then went out and paid cash for a 10 y/o van. I called him up one day and told him that I was going out on my own and was giving him two weeks. He flipped out which made my decision that much easier. He took it very personal and I reminded him of our conversation about the raise. He then offered a substantial raise to keep me. This bothered me because it means he lied when he earlier said that he could not afford to give me a raise.

The next day he told me to get my personal tools out of his van, because he was coming over to get it. I handed him the keys and gave him the records for the customers I had gotten for him. He, of course, began accusing me of getting ready to steal 'his' customers. I am proud to say that the only customers that I have that used to be 'his' are ones that had to go to great lengths to contact me because they wanted me. I solicited none of 'his' customers. 

It has been a tough year and a half, but I am happier. The old van is still running and I have more control over my life. :thumbup:


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

PlumberJake said:


> My story is similar to many of yours. Nepotism was slowing killing a once prosperous family business.


Nepotism, I learned a new word today!


----------



## Affordable (May 22, 2012)

i started it cause i worked doing it most of my life and i would say i didnt like that i got paid peanuts when the boss was making big checks... and my family has been in the plumbing trade for many many generations ...


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

So I could spend endless hours away from my family :blink:


----------



## swedishcharm21 (Oct 29, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> In rebuttal of the silver spoon thread….
> 
> Why did you start your own business from scratch….
> 
> ...


When it comes down to it........money. And a lot of it.


----------



## PunkRockPlumber (Mar 26, 2012)

nhmaster3015 said:


> So I could spend endless hours away from my family :blink:


After spending almost 2 years as a stay home dad, I could use the vacation.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

*Why did I start my own outfit?*

:thumbup:Thank you all for sharing. Here's my abridged story

My doors opened April 1, of this year :thumbup:. From Nothing

Why? (this is gonna be a long one).

Before I started plumbing (out of collage), I worked as a technology "consultant" from the mid 90's to about '01. During that time as a "consultant" (big word for high paid temp help), the contracts were for 12 months or more. At the end, the contracts were for 6 months or less. IT SUCKED!!! During this time we had my oldest son (born in '00), and the twins, a boy and girl (born in '01). We were always stressed about money.

All that time off, I was looking for full time work, but no-one was hiring. Or the ones that were hiring asked for too much education and no pay. Basically, *I couldn't find a job*.

Lesson 1: I'm responsible for finding work.:yes:

I started swinging a hammer to make ends meet. Did ok at first, I was always busy and broke. I had six guys (families) depending on me for work. Finally the work started slowing down... and the business failed (after almost 3 years)... (my guys always got their check on time BTW)

Lesson 2: I didn't know how to charge for my services.:yes: And I'm still responsible for finding work.:yes:

Short story shorter, after that I got a job apprenticing for a commercial company - paying my own way through school. Got laid off, worked for a plumbing friend of mine, he couldn't keep me. Worked for another plumbing company, they slowed down so they couldn't keep me.

Lesson 3: I'm *still* responsible for finding work.:yes:

Finally after hard work, determination and learning, I have my plumbing contractors license.:thumbup: (I am still learning BTW).

After my experiences jumping from job to job to job, I can't trust someone to maintain my and my families well being (no matter the industry).:no:

*That* is why I started my "Family Owned Plumbing Business".

We don't live high on the hog, but we're much happier as a family.:yes:

And I'm still finding work.:thumbup:


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

I started to spite my wife.

One night, sick of my complaining about the way my shop was run, she said "If you hate it that much, start you own business.".

Let that be a lesson to her.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> I started to spite my wife.
> 
> One night, sick of my complaining about the way my shop was run, she said "If you hate it that much, start you own business.".
> 
> Let that be a lesson to her.


Ha! You sure showed her Grumpy!:laughing: Yeah, my wife has a way of getting me to do things without knowing it either.:yes:

Mine is pretty simple.

Was shootin the breeze with a few one man shops one day. We all worked together at one time. As they explained how they went out on there own.

They looked over at me and said... well, looks like your next Stan!

I already had my license, so it was just a matter of getting everything straight with the state. 

I actually liked my job at the time, but I know it would have bothered me if I didnt at least try.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

I started out working in the service dept of a large(at the time) mechanical contractor.His new const plumbers,sheet metal guys,electricians you get it were all union. Us service plumbers were non union working by the ticket hour. (almost like commission ) We got computers and everyones profits and loss,s were put up on a chalk board for everyone to see. (everyone tried to make more money than the other guy) We (all 7 of us saw exactly how the business was run,the truck costs ,advertising,building rent ,everything. So we all privately started working on getting our masters cards. After a few(3 to 5) years, 6 out of the original 7 guys had his own company. 
It was unreal ,our boss (the service mgr) let ,encouraged us to do all the side work we wanted ,as long as we didn't steal material and customers from the company. He sent me to his house to unstop his sink and I had to crawl under his house to check for leaks and I found enough material to run a business for a couple of years that he had stolen. I had my masters then and was working every evening and weekend ,so I knew it was time for me to go.
I told him my plans and he wanted me to help him start a new company with him. I told him what I had seen and how little he paid us( the less we made the more he made as service manager) no way would I ever work for him again. Starting out wasnt as easy as I thought it would be,it was tough! I was running my business(after approx 3 years) and a friend came to town with a mr rooter.I worked with him awhile and he packed up and left town,yes left his franchise and all. This was before dwyer had it, and a fellow named Lee Russell (national manufacturing) owned Mr Rooter. He gave me the franchise provided I pay the phone bill and go by the franchise rules. (since then there have been at least 6 other guys try the mr rooter deal in my 3 county area, none has worked yet)
That was my real learning lesson in business , no kidding I learned alot going by the rules. But paying the franchise fees on my customers didnt set well with me so after a couple of yrs I gave it back and picked me a new name Free Flow Plumbing. Things went great doing it my way ,I used what I had learned from both companies and it worked. I hired some good guys and worked my arsh off.Learned to let most of the guys take charge and we all got along,and made money.
I knew my body would not last forever so I bought some rentals and handpicked the tenants, saved and planned for the day my back would let me know it was time to hang it up. I tried to stop when I was 60 but at 62 I knew it was time to hang up my hat. My phone still rings some and I send them to friends . Sometimes I wish I was still working but my back lets me know its not possible. For you younger guys PLAN for the future and have a EXIT plan DONT depend on the govt to get by on after you retire ,its not enough.
I am not going into detail on what type work we did ,do what you enjoy doing.We took sewers that other companies culled,add ons, mostly water services ,drains, repipes, and repair work.

Damn I was suppose to say why I wanted my own business and now I have just about given a lecture. Sure there were alot of ups and downs in the past 37# yrs but I cant write a book but it WAS FUN sure a few things I would change. The main thing is treat the customer like you want to be treated, keep plenty of insurance,up to date license, clean trucks ,up to date tools and equip.(for me uniforms that were professionally laundered weekly) and most of all take care of your health.


----------



## paul parker (Jun 7, 2012)

I still remember that it had been almost 4 years when I decided to move on and start up my own business. Well I think once you have expertise in plumbing it is better to start your own business and it does not take much to start your business


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

paul parker said:


> I still remember that it had been almost 4 years when I decided to move on and start up my own business. Well I think once you have expertise in plumbing it is better to start your own business and it does not take much to start your business


So are you saying you gained all your expertise in 4 yrs?

Heck I knew it all after 4yrs too, until my Dad gave me a dose of reality each day. Now that my dad is gone, I never thought I would cherish the days, when he told me I was the stupidest SOB, he has ever seen.:yes:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

After a nice conversation with a customer yesterday I would like to add to my original response. 

*Earning Potentia*l, is one of the primary reasons I started out on my own. As a business owner there is seemingly unlimited earning potential. That cannot be said of working for someone else. 

Despite the fact that the economy is in a slow recovery, if any recovery at all, my family is much better off now that two years ago, before I started my business. 

*Time.* My time is mine to do what I choose to do. Having always been a driven worker, I barely ever missed work. So, for most of my children's lives, my wife is the one who had to take time off work for Doctor appointments, field trips, etc... Now that I can make my own schedule, I am doing more of that than she is with kids as far as appointments, trips, and it feels great. 

*Experiences*. I like many other entrepreneurs want to experience new things. This is not as possible working for someone else. My former bosses wanted me to make them money doing what I did best. This limited my opportunities to try new things. As my own boss I can branch out and try different things, and keep myself from getting bored. 

*Control. *Just might be my top reason if I was honest. It does encompass all other aspects. Again, it is well documented that entrepreneurs have a strong internal locus of control. This is true, and to a fault with me. I don't have problems making decisions, and only a mild fear of the consequences. That does not work so well, when someone else is making decisions for you.


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

After 36 years, I am still asking myself that same question. Why?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

To answer the OP's question, I found myself in business in an unplanned way, but ultimately was trying to afford health care for myself and my wife. Took a few years to finally pull that one off and I shake my head at the expense. Thinking I should've gotten into the Insurance biz.


----------



## balbuda (Apr 1, 2011)

I understand nobody on here knows me, I never post on here but rest assured I read this forum multiple times a day (ask the mods to check my ip that will verify). In saying that, after reading everybody else posts on here in some little way I have familiarized myself with all the regular posters on here. The reason i say that first is because reading this thread and the other one about being handed a turn key business I feel I have something to say, but be forewarned it may be mostly me venting,I just came out of a bad two weeks financial wise.

I didn't start my own shop, I PURCHASED my business from my uncle this past January after 10 long years of working for extremely little pay. And no that is not a exaggeration if I told you my take home for a typical week you would have called me insane. My uncle helped raise me and since I was old enough to hold the trouble light,I have been told one day this shop would be mine. That is part of the reason why I worked for the money I did it was considered "paying my dues" Beginging of the year the paperwork was signed and I was on my own.

The reason why I decided that owning the family business... well many reasons. First I really do love my job, something to be said about walking into a cluster fiasco and a few hours later and lots of sweat and some cursing at the end of the day you leave the job feeling good about what you just did, fixing something and making it work flawlessly seems like black magic to some and it gives you a kinda Superior feeling, I wont lie I enjoy that feeling.

Second. I enjoy interacting with my customers. At the end of the job when you take the bill in and get to shoot the shot with the customer is a great side benefit, I have heard some amazing stories from them. 

Third. I have always been a bullheaded prick of sorts I have my way I want something done,and I want it done that way. I hate sloppy work though I have had my fair share of jobs that I walked away from that I was not satisfied with, in the end at least I can only blame myself and strive to do better the next time.

Fourth. Money. I want to have some , and i wasn't making any where i was at.

But on the subject of money and here comes the venting, I am getting sick and tired of busting my arse and getting the excuse "the check is in the mail" just to check my mail box everyday and find nothing but bills in it. It is just so frustrating to check my bank account and see it nowhere where it should be and look at my stack of unpaid invoices on my desk i swear it's giving me a ulcer.

My wife tells me that i'm just to nice of a guy, i guess i just haven't been fed over enough to have that "F you pay me" attitude.

The one other thread on here about people who took over a business and not having stress of establishing the business and therefore are undeserving just turned the knife in the back just a lil bit more. The members who posted replies like that and placed themselves so much higher than people like me  me off. They haven't seen my side of it. They only saw it from their side of having to establish them selves from scratch and the ones who were "handed" a business have no idea what they went through. Well i hate to tell you, we do. We may have gotten a established customer base and a shop and tools but we also got all the problems and  ups from the past owner.

Sorry to go on so long of a rant, I just had to get it out somehow and this forum seemed like a good place to do so. I have more i would like to say but i think i said enough for now. Thanks to all who read this, i just needed to blow off some steam.

Sorry if i wandered a bit off topic.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

*Well taken.*

Your customers have been trained that they can send payment when or if they feel like it. Of course many will " forget" or say "OH I THOUGHT SHE PAYED THAT".
Changes need made. When customers say send the bill, I say oh I will have your bill in just a minute so you and I can save a stamp. Try to collect upon completion.
After taking a call on the phone say We now collect upon completion, will this be cash check or cc. This is an example of course but you need to start collecting. TRAIN your field tecks. We all have those that pay like clock work when billed but only you know who they are. 
The last place I worked done multi millions a year in work but borrowed to make payroll. The above example came from the owner in that company. He called a meeting and made it policy, He said collect upon completion. Try to have as little billing as possible. Your will do much better.
I don't have the numbers but as far as repair the percentage I collect upon completion is in the 95% bracket. Mostly by check with yet one to bounce. The balance that we bill have the check in our box within a week or two. We have a few slow payers but we weed them out quickly. Think about it, when you have your vehicle worked on, don't you expect to pay when you pick it up? I can't imagine calling someone to do work for me without being able to pay. When we can't pay we simply do without. 
Retrain your customers. Hope this helps.


----------



## balbuda (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks for the advice EPOX. What you said has been going through my head for a while now i just have to commit myself to doing it. 

It's hard to change old habits, I still run the shop the same way my uncle did i know changes need to be made it's just hard when your sitting in front of a older person on a fixed income and hand them a bill for x amount of dollars to demand payment right now knowing full well it may be the money they need to buy meds to stay alive. 

On the other hand it's hard to pay the supply house bills with a rubber check. Sometimes i feel this business is the best thing i ever did other times i could kick myself in the balls for doing it. thank you for the advice though.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

balbuda said:


> thanks for the advice EPOX. What you said has been going through my head for a while now i just have to commit myself to doing it.
> 
> It's hard to change old habits, I still run the shop the same way my uncle did i know changes need to be made it's just hard when your sitting in front of a older person on a fixed income and hand them a bill for x amount of dollars to demand payment right now knowing full well it may be the money they need to buy meds to stay alive.
> 
> On the other hand it's hard to pay the supply house bills with a rubber check. Sometimes i feel this business is the best thing i ever did other times i could kick myself in the balls for doing it. thank you for the advice though.


You have to separate yourself from the buisness... emotions can not have anything to do with it... they ask for the service... and you have to bill accordingly... if you didn't someboby else would.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

Epox said:


> .... We now collect upon completion, will this be cash check or cc. .....


Absofreakinglutely, all contracts end with "Final payment due prior to final inspection".

I got that bit of advice from an old time inspector.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Not all of your customers are living on the dime. There are always exceptions but you need to start collecting upon completion as much as possible. 
You have a generous heart but that don't pay the bills or keep you in the black. You are in a business, not a charity. I've had to turn calls down and it hurt but I have to be payed or I'm out of business.
Balbuda listen to this phrase and let it burn into your brain.
Payment Upon Completion.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Epox said:


> Not all of your customers are living on the dime. There are always exceptions but you need to start collecting upon completion as much as possible.
> You have a generous heart but that don't pay the bills or keep you in the black. You are in a business, not a charity. I've had to turn calls down and it hurt but I have to be payed or I'm out of business.
> Balbuda listen to this phrase and let it burn into your brain.
> Payment Upon Completion.


Why wait till completion.... get progress draws and down payment...

Act as if you had no money at all.... how would you do the work then...


----------



## balbuda (Apr 1, 2011)

Absolutely great advice from everybody. Next week is a whole new week and i WILL be applying all of your advice from here on out. No phone call will be ended with out the phrase "payment due upon completion" And I will be leaving their house with a check if i have to "chain myself to the kitchen table" lol


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

balbuda said:


> Absolutely great advice from everybody. Next week is a whole new week and i WILL be applying all of your advice from here on out. No phone call will be ended with out the phrase "payment due upon completion" And I will be leaving their house with a check if i have to "chain myself to the kitchen table" lol


Just say ... and how would you like to pay for the services today...


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Why wait till completion.... get progress draws and down payment...
> 
> Act as if you had no money at all.... how would you do the work then...


Typical repairs I collect upon completion.
I have a thousand dollar rule though, I like 50% UP FRONT to start that job. If a job goes south unexpectedly I agree it's good to see some mulla come my way during the project.


----------



## balbuda (Apr 1, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Just say ... and how would you like to pay for the services today...


well for now it has to be cash or check I haven't started taking cc's yet charge backs still scare me a bit. I don't like the idea that somebody can take money out of my acct. with out my permission, and i have no way to combat it. The laws governing cc payments are in favor of the cc holder not the receiver.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

balbuda said:


> well for now it has to be cash or check I haven't started taking cc's yet charge backs still scare me a bit. I don't like the idea that somebody can take money out of my acct. with out my permission, and i have no way to combat it. The laws governing cc payments are in favor of the cc holder not the receiver.


actually what I said was an opening statement to get paid.... it doesn`t matter how they pay it.. as long as it gets paid


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

balbuda said:


> Absolutely great advice from everybody. Next week is a whole new week and i WILL be applying all of your advice from here on out. No phone call will be ended with out the phrase "payment due upon completion" And I will be leaving their house with a check if i have to "chain myself to the kitchen table" lol


Thing is you have to collect. it's hard enough paying all our payrolls, required taxes and insurances. But to not collect is business suicide.


----------



## balbuda (Apr 1, 2011)

Epox said:


> Typical repairs I collect upon completion.
> I have a thousand dollar rule though, I like 50% UP FRONT to start that job. If a job goes south unexpectedly I agree it's good to see some mulla come my way during the project.


 I have the same rule,and no job over 500 is started without at least a signed contract before hand.


----------



## balbuda (Apr 1, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> actually what I said was an opening statement to get paid.... it doesn`t matter how they pay it.. as long as it gets paid


sorry misunderstood you, been a long week.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Figured I should start a company after reading too many threads!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I always try to collect at the time of service....I don't bill residential, but do billing for commercial accounts. The most I will do is accept a postdated check....and I hate doing that. Anything that makes you adjust your process is a money waster..having to track and chase payments costs time/money.

Even with the commercial accounts, I tack on a small fee to cover the labor to keep up with it. Having to call after 30 days to "remind" them can get expensive.
Everything that is done regarding the business, whether it happens in the field or in the office is an expense that must be covered.:thumbsup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

pilot light said:


> Figured I should start a company after reading too many threads!


You must have read the wrong ones. :laughing:


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

pilot light said:


> Figured I should start a company after reading too many threads!


Seems like it would be the other way around. lol


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> I always try to collect at the time of service....I don't bill residential, but do billing for commercial accounts. The most I will do is accept a postdated check....and I hate doing that. Anything that makes you adjust your process is a money waster..having to track and chase payments costs time/money.
> 
> Even with the commercial accounts, I tack on a small fee to cover the labor to keep up with it. Having to call after 30 days to "remind" them can get expensive.
> Everything that is done regarding the business, whether it happens in the field or in the office is an expense that must be covered.:thumbsup:


Emergency calls especially require payment upon completion since the after hours price is inflated. Get payed while they are still gratefull, LOL. A week or 2 later they see the bill and are hacked off it's so high.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> You must have read the wrong ones. :laughing:


 Oh the other threads are just another reason to start up a company!:laughing:


----------



## paul parker (Jun 7, 2012)

Don The Plumber said:


> So are you saying you gained all your expertise in 4 yrs?
> 
> Heck I knew it all after 4yrs too, until my Dad gave me a dose of reality each day. Now that my dad is gone, I never thought I would cherish the days, when he told me I was the stupidest SOB, he has ever seen.:yes:


Hello Don I am not saying that all of your expertise will come in a span of 4-5 years or that I became an expert during that duration but off course one can easily handle the issues of plumbing well no matter if it is related to potable cold or hot tap water supply or plumbing drainage venting or any other issues.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

paul parker said:


> ...Well I think once you have expertise in plumbing it is better to start your own business and it does not take much to start your business


Gaining expertise in the mechanical aspects of plumbing is a horrible reason to start a business.

That said...

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

